

Ableton push - ship it in please - mars
https://www.ableton.com/en/push/

======
fumar
I am very glad Ableton has created dedicated hardware for this. I currently
use APC 40, MicroKorg. I had a Kaoss Pad, but that was sold. I have never
found the "perfect" midi solution for Ableton. Push looks great.

Push has several things that I want to use. The Touch Strip looks like a smart
addition to a midi controller. Reminds me a a bit of the Jazz Mutant Lemur.

I can't wait to try the pads and see how they handle pressure. Live 8 has been
great, but definitely excited for 9. The new Gate and Compressor look cool.

The ability to sort and view my instruments by rank will come in very handy.

If I could have Push, an Eigenharp, and a Hang Drum. I would be set.

------
rodriguezcommaj
Aside from the innovative product, the new Ableton site is pretty fantastic.
Responsive, bold, very well done. Love to see this great company on HN.

